
Breakthrough: US Military Files Patent for Room-Temperature Superconductor - sahin-boydas
https://futurism.com/room-temperature-superconductor-patent/
======
seren
Another patent from the same guy is a gravitational wave generator. Maybe I
missed something but I don't think that was possible. So I would take that new
patent with some good dose of skepticism.

------
sahin-boydas
[https://m.phys.org/news/2019-02-navy-patent-room-
temperature...](https://m.phys.org/news/2019-02-navy-patent-room-temperature-
superconductor.html)

